# Best JOB POSTING - Web Dev



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

I didn't know where to post this but seeing it was web dev related, and that has been posted in here in the past - i couldn't resist:



> altisProfessional is actively looking to hire a Web Editor for our downtown based Ontario Government client.
> 
> The selected candidate MUST have practical using using WordPress and have strong writing and project coordination skills. We are seeking candidates with 4-5 years of relevant experience and candidates with relevant government experience will be preferred.


and now for the punch line... 



> *Role and Responsibilities*
> 
> 
> ... Edit and convert existing text documents to HTML/DHTML *using FrontPage 2000*.


 ?!?! There are working copies of that still in circulation? I'm sure even MS would likely be embarrassed about this posting. lol. 

Is this the twilight zone? 

Imagine that... 

you can look at the whole post here.


----------

